# Different rating numbers?



## Tony Gentile (Jul 13, 2015)

Who might know about the rating system that can answer this. On the partner website dashboard, next to my name, my rating is 4.95. But in the upper corner of the dashboard next to the star there is a 4.68. And on the driver app in the lower corner after my name it also shows 4.68. Why two different numbers? And which one is the actual rating?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

the one on the Partner app, and on the top right of the dashboard is the one that matters. (they are the same)

most say it is the last 500 trips, maybe more, maybe less. Uber is flaky.

next to your name, in the middle is the 7 day rating by default.

change it to 1, 7, 30 or 365 day by clicking the arrow to the right of "days 7"

Uber On


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

Tony Gentile said:


> Who might know about the rating system that can answer this. On the partner website dashboard, next to my name, my rating is 4.95. But in the upper corner of the dashboard next to the star there is a 4.68. And on the driver app in the lower corner after my name it also shows 4.68. Why two different numbers? And which one is the actual rating?


I believe it's the upper corner. The phone is the last to get updated.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

*RANT TIME*

today is the first time I see 4.7's

rating on corner of summary page = 4.79

rating when I go online = 4.82 still, which is close to my past 365 day rating of 4.81

my past 1 day rating = 0.0, I did 2 trips yesterday and one of them brought me down. I could just feel it coming. Don't know who it was, could've been both. I hated them both but was nice to them. I might have said or did some small thing wrong and you know how sensitive these cowards are. They're willing to destroy my income over some small bullshit. Why does Travis Clownanik give a shit about giving these riders more than the drivers? This is why we get judged so critically. Uber has given them more respect than they're worthy of by lowering rates to appease their sensitive little assholes. Those who see through the bullshit are the customers I want, ironically, but Uber chased them away. Instead we're left with mostly these low life ungrateful failures that Uber attracts who think they're better than others.

**** uber, and **** most people who use it.


----------

